# In Need of a Roof for my 1994 Skamper 22C Pop-Up!



## robob69 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a great little Pop-Up that I purchased off of this site and now I need a replacement roof for it...
The previous Owner let the top leak and caused severe damage to the roof. I have thought of just taking the top off and re-building it but if there is a place I can find a replacement for it that would be great as well....

Is there anything like a Camper Salvage Yard anywhere that someone could tell me of?

And I am having problems with the lift System on this camper as well..
When I purchased the Camper it raised and lowered perfectly trailered it 1000 miles back to Houston,Texas and the Lift will not go up in the rear?????? Something is not Kosher here!!!! Anyone have any in-site on this one??

Thank you!!
Robob69 :laugh:


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: In Need of a Roof for my 1994 Skamper 22C Pop-Up!

Check the cables nad see if they came loose or broke.  As far as the roof you will either have to get it from the manufacturer if they are still around or some place like www.arizonarvsalvage.com .


----------

